
Tesla may facilitate the next biggest electricity project in Australia - stanislavb
http://www.afr.com/real-estate/tesla-pitches-faster-cheaper-snowy-20-via-solar-and-powerwall-20170323-gv4p1c
======
cstrat
I hope that this goes ahead, it would be great to see us doing something other
than propping up and supporting our fossil fuel industry.

